# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  فلل للبيع في مكة

## راجية الرحمة

شركة مكيون مطورون عمرانيون تطرح الأن فلل للبيع في مكة  في منطقة بطحاء قريش بمكة  الذي يتمـيز بـقربه من الحـرم المكي الشريف و مشعر منى حيث يبعد عن الحرم المكي  ستة كيلو متر و عن مشعر منى خمسة كيلو متر, و تـقع فلل للبيع في مكـة بالـقـرب من الطريق الدائري الثالث مما يسهل حركتك داخل احياء مكة المكرمة و الوصول السريع الى طـريـق جده السريع و الطـريـق الموصل الى طريق المـدينة الـمنورة  ,  يـتكـون الـمشروع من ثمان فلل ديبلوكس بتشطيبات عالية الجودة و تصاميم متميزة , يقام مشروع فـلل للبـيع فـي مـكـة على أرض منبسـطـة يـقـع بالـقـرب منها مسجـد و مدارس للـبنين و البنات و يتميز الموقع بـتـوفـر جميع متطـلبات الأسـرة , و مساحـة الأرض لكل فيلا 260 متر مربع و مساحة المباني 337 متر مربع ,  تقـع  أربع فيـلل على شارع تجاري بعرض إثنان وثلاثون متر و الأربع الأخرى على شارع بعرض  خمسة عشر متر , تتـكـون كل فيلا مـن  دورين و دور مبيتات تـحتـوي الفـيلا  على تسعـة غرف نـوم بمساحـات مختلفة  و غرفتي معيشة  ومطبخ و أوفيس وخارجة و غرفة خادمة و غرفة سائق , كما يمكنك ايقاف سيارتك داخل الحوش الأمامي للفيلا و يوجد حوش جانبي تتميز كل فيلا بتصميم حجازي رائع مما يجعل السكن في فلل للبيع في مكة متعة لك و لأسرتك , دفعة مقدمة 30% و الباقي على أقساط شهرية  لمدة أربعة و عشرون شهر ( سنتين ) , مع إمكانية توزيع الأقساط حسب رغبة العميل
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ

----------

